# NFL bans off duty police guns.



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

For the people who thought Starbucks went too far.....The NFL banned off duty police from carrying into NFL stadiums....

http://www.cleveland.com/metro/index.ssf/2013/10/nfl_rule_bans_off-duty_cops_fr.html


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow, that's one of the dumbest things I've heard in a while.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

for some reason, I thought they were required to carry on off duty


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Dovans said:


> for some reason, I thought they were required to carry on off duty


They are .... but the NFL says no....


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Sharp Charge said:


> Wow, that's one of the dumbest things I've heard in a while.


Dumber than firing a gun in a stadium full of people? LOL


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Should be sufficient "on duty" security so what's the beef here? Aren't public stadiums and arenas no gun zones?

Sent from my EVO 3D via Ohub Campfire


----------



## Fish'n what bites (May 31, 2012)

No gun zones do not apply to currently employed and sworn police officers


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Didn't know, thanks.

Sent from my EVO 3D via Ohub Campfire


----------



## Fish'n what bites (May 31, 2012)

I will add though that there are places like military installations and certain federal properties which restrictions could prevent an officer from carrying off duty but the list is extremely short. It's a matter of jurisdiction and who trumps who really.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Not every off duty police officer is required to carry. It depends on each individual departments policies. My father was a police officer for 32 years and was not required, although he usually was, and still does.

The "ON Duty" security at the game should be enough.

I remember once we were in Cleveland to watch a Browns/Steelers game and a couple of on duty officers were attempting to pitch out 6 big guys for being drunk and disorderly and they were not doing well with it. My father identified himelf in an attempt to assist, they told him don't worry and seconds later there were more cops than fans in the area.

This was pre 9/11 too.


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

I swear, if we lose one more battle over gun rights to these idiots, I might consider going off the grid, and taking my guns with me.


----------

